# Mangrove Jacks Blonde Dry Help



## lukebelford79 (22/7/12)

Hi everyone new time brewer here. I have a MJ's Blonde Dry, added some amarillo hops, brewmaster#20, nottingham ale yeast, and some dry enzyme powder in 23L, seems a little thin. Is this what I should expect. Its been at 18 degrees for 9 days and still going. SG 1042 today it was 1006. Might leave it another week before I bottle, to let it settle. Any thoughts


----------



## JakeSm (22/7/12)

Hey luke, welcome to the wonderful world of brewing....i have done this kit many times before as it is one of my favourites. I find with this kit the less you do to it the better. I always use just a blend sugar like brew enhancer 2 and cascade hops. You dont really need to ad dry enzime but its ok. If its at 1006 it is absoloutly fine to bottle. 

If you use finings then you can add them now and bottle it in a day or two. (i use finings in every beer i make) it helps to reduce the sediment in the bottle. 

Make sure when you serve it that its nice and iccy. In the winter yours beers will take alot longer to brew unless you use a heat belt or pad.


----------



## yum beer (23/7/12)

Hey Luke, be real careful when using dry enzyme, it wants to eat lots of sugar and can take a while to do so, 1.006 may not be done,
I have found whenever I have used enzyme that it takes a good 2 weeks or more to finish fermenting, usually finishing about 1.003, let it go a while longer and
make sure you have steady readings over 3 days.
you dont wanna mess around with it, if you bottle early you'll end up with a shed full of bombs.


----------



## NewtownClown (23/7/12)

JakeSm said:


> Make sure when you serve it that its nice and iccy.



Why? Is it so bad it has to be served so cold to hide the flavour and aroma? Like VB wants their beer consumed at or below 4C and even built a campaign around "icy-cold flavour", an oxymoron.

Below 15C taste awareness is reduced and more significantly so when chilled below 10 C. Beer served unchilledeither cool or at room temperature, reveal more of their flavours. 

OP. Yes, it will be "Thin". The enzyme you added is to ensure any "body" is consumed, just like all those misleading (although cleverly marketed), "low-carb" "blonde", macro brewery beers.


----------



## JakeSm (23/7/12)

NewtownClown said:


> Why? Is it so bad it has to be served so cold to hide the flavour and aroma? Like VB wants their beer consumed at or below 4C and even built a campaign around "icy-cold flavour", an oxymoron.
> 
> Below 15C taste awareness is reduced and more significantly so when chilled below 10 C. Beer served unchilledeither cool or at room temperature, reveal more of their flavours.
> 
> OP. Yes, it will be "Thin". The enzyme you added is to ensure any "body" is consumed, just like all those misleading (although cleverly marketed), "low-carb" "blonde", macro brewery beers.




Lets get one thing straight....every beer produced by those here on this forum will absoloutly kick the living day lights out of VB.

The blonde dry is a version of the canadian style golden ale (blonde). and as i recall reading an article on a beer rating website or something that these styles are best served between 0-4degrees. Im not saying i like to drink my beers this cold, but if he wants it crisp and dry then would probably stick to this serving temp.

yes the enzyme is designed to eat the body of the beer to cause the beer becoming more crisp like and thin...however i would not use this enzyme with a kit brew as the is already enough of it in the kit. if you would like a thinner style of beer, when using a kit try to use more dextrose rather than malt or maltodextrin for mouth feel. i have used the enzyme powder before in one of my earlier brews and i dont think it ended well. it finished fermenting in about 5 days and took a long time to taste like beer after bottle conditioning, i put it down to that powder.


----------



## lukebelford79 (25/7/12)

Thanks for the replies, I bottled the brew after 10 days with readings at 1.004 over 2 days. It's been in the bottle 2 days and no hand grenades YET. It was definately thin but i'll try one (if they don't self destruct) in 2 weeks to see how they go and re-post then.


----------



## mwd (25/7/12)

I very much doubt you will get bottle bombs with that FG. Bottle one in PET and give it a squeeze test every week.


----------

